# Snail vs Spider



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

I have no knowledge how this came to be. My wife called me over about a "crab in the tank", and it wasn't, but a spider held onto by a snail. The snail was floating free (not that unusual, lots of flow), but held firmly. You can see some web on the legs, so maybe the spider was in a tank corner and the snail blundered in and then fell? Or grabbed a spider who was floating? 

Regardless, they just went round and round until the spider grabbed a sword leaf, then let go later, and the pair now about 30 minutes later is still floating free. I think the spider may be dead, not moving now.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hungry Snail... what's for dinner?? Nature!!!!


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow! Interesting photos. Did the snail end up eating the spider?


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

NotCousteau said:


> Wow! Interesting photos. Did the snail end up eating the spider?


I don't know. They stayed just like that until I went to bed, this morning no sign of the spider (and so many snails no idea if the snail is still hale and healthy). 

My guess -- since the spider was under water and held firmly -- is that he's dead somewhere. I have no idea whether a snail could eat through the chitin or not. But I also don't see him on the bottom anywhere (though there's lots of places he could be hidden and me not see).


----------

